# Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)



## gimli (10. Juli 2007)

Ich habe mich schon immer gefragt, was die Kormorane so aus dem Wasser holen. Die Größe der erbeuteten Fische hat mich allerdings stark überrascht.
Es ist zwar bekannt, dass sie Fische bis zu 45cm Länge verschlingen können, aber ich denke wenn man es mal sieht...

Aber seht selbst. Das Bild ist allerdings nichts für empfindliche Gemüter.







...welche Fische darunter sind, kann ich manchen verstehen, der sie nicht gerade mag.


----------



## atibandi (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

das bild gab es hier glaube ich schon 50 mal!!!
also nix neues und die diskussion auch nicht!


----------



## Zanderpaule (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

lol..also das ist echt der hammer..man sollte sie zum Abschussfreigeben!
Deswegen gehen die Fischbestände acuh immer weiter zurück!

mfg: Zanderpaule


----------



## NorbertF (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*



Zanderpaule schrieb:


> lol..also das ist echt der hammer..man sollte sie zum Abschussfreigeben!
> Deswegen gehen die Fischbestände acuh immer weiter zurück!
> 
> mfg: Zanderpaule



Und das was du da im Arm hältst ist bestimmt noch lebendig?
Die 2-beinigen Kormorane wüten noch schlimmer, also mal nicht übertreiben. An allem ist der Kormoran auch nicht schuld.


----------



## gimli (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*



atibandi schrieb:


> das bild gab es hier glaube ich schon 50 mal!!!
> also nix neues und die diskussion auch nicht!



Dann macht's das 51ste Mal auch nichts aus. Genau so wenig wie dein Kommentar. :m


----------



## Big Rolly (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Und das was du da im Arm hältst ist bestimmt noch lebendig?
> Die 2-beinigen Kormorane wüten noch schlimmer, also mal nicht übertreiben. An allem ist der Kormoran auch nicht schuld.





|good:|good:|good:  mehr braucht man dazu nicht sagen und doch ist alles gesagt


----------



## Die Makrele (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*



> Und das was du da im Arm hältst ist bestimmt noch lebendig?
> Die 2-beinigen Kormorane wüten noch schlimmer, also mal nicht übertreiben. An allem ist der Kormoran auch nicht schuld.


Und du hast noch nie einen Fisch gegessen ????|peinlich
Tut doch nicht so, als würdet ihr jeden Fisch zurücksetzen.
Ich bin bekennender Kochtopfangler. Das heist aber nicht, das ich jeden Fisch mitnehme. Jedenfalls verwerte ich meinen gefangenen Fisch sinnvoll. 
So und jetzt schlagt mich.
Aber ich kann diese Heuchelei, von wegen "ich setze jeden Fisch zurück" nicht ab. Wer das behauptet glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann. Zumal C&R in Deutschland ja eigentlich verboten ist.#4|znaika:  Sorry das musste jetzt raus.


----------



## andre23 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

...ja diese diskussion ist zwar alt und immer wieder ærgerlich....

ich habe es leider des øfteren erlebt, wie 2000!!! brutpaare den tressower see in mv heimgesucht haben...am fruehen morgen wurde es dunkel....das ganze dauerte ca. 15min. und wenn ihr wisst, wieviel sie fressen (diese kolonie ca. 2-4 tonnen am tag)....ærger ich mich heute noch...

...resultat....der see wurde nicht mehr besetzt und der fischbestand ging drastisch zurueck....

ps: was hat dieser nicht heimische vogel mit c&r zu tun????


----------



## Die Makrele (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*



> ps: was hat dieser nicht heimische vogel mit c&r zu tun????


Es geht um die "Zweibeinigen" . Die mehr Schaden anrichten als die Vögel. #q


----------



## andre23 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

...also ich habe kein schnabel.....und vøgel haben meiner meinung nach auch zwei beine....


----------



## Wallerschreck (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

ich frag mich auch was an dem Vieh schützenwert sein soll?
Aber klar den Äschenbestand hat er in vielen kleineren Flüssen schon beinahe ausgerottet schützen wir den Kormoran doch noch weiter damit auch die lästigen Bafos endlich weg sind.


----------



## Die Makrele (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*



> ...also ich habe kein schnabel.....und vøgel haben meiner meinung nach auch zwei beine....


Ja nee, is klar. |kopfkrat



> ich frag mich auch was an dem Vieh schützenwert sein soll?
> Aber klar den Äschenbestand hat er in vielen kleineren Flüssen schon beinahe ausgerottet schützen wir den Kormoran doch noch weiter damit auch die lästigen Bafos endlich weg sind.



Ja und die ganzen Weißfische.......................


----------



## bennie (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

yeah, aus einem alten thema in 5 posts zu einer c&r debatte....!!

das wird heiter


----------



## Die Makrele (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

@ bennie
Hier gehts nicht um C&R.
Hier gehts darum das Leute behaupten der Cormoran würde weniger Schaden anrichten als manche "schwarzen Schafe" unter uns Anglern!


----------



## J-son (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

Tut er

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

jaja alles dem Cormoran in die Flossen schieben.

Teilweise stimmt es ja auch. Ich habe mal in einer Zeitschrift gelesen das der Cormoran was um 1-1,5 kg Fisch frisst. So, was denkt Ihr bleibt in einem See mit 9 Hektar über wenn sich mal ein Schwarm mit 100 + drauf setzt  #q


----------



## andre23 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

schaut mal an die peene muendung...eine absolute naturkatastrophe....


----------



## bennie (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

beides traurige zustände


----------



## sorgiew (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

also wenn ich pächter bin und ich sehe solche bilder würde ich heimlich abschiesen  - man muss sich mal ausmalen was da an einem kleinen gewässer für schaden angerichtet wird - geschweige den bei kolonien


----------



## sorgiew (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

#cwar gerade unter dusche und dabei ist mir das thema nochmals durch den kopf gegangen:


Ich habe folgende beispiele erlebt - in sachen gewässerwirtschaft wo es einem die haare zu berge stehen lässt:

1. Fischreiher

eine wunderschöne teichanlage auch ziemlich gross mit verschiedenen kleinen zuchtteichen.

An einem kleinen teich hat es eine wirklich sehr stark strömende grundwasserquelle mit sehr kalten wasser (grösse ca 30 m²) wir haben da im sommer unser bier gekühlt.
Der Besitzer ein guter freund hatte da saiblinge eingesetzt (für unsere geographische lage eigentlich undenkbar)

Die tiere  wuchsen sehr gut ab und waren eigentlich nur zum räuchern und essen gedacht.

Leider wurde der teich immer wieder von fischreihern heimgesucht bis auch der letzte saibling verschwand oder an den wunden die durch den schnabel zugefügt wurden verendeten.


2. Fischreiher 

Eine wunderschöne anlage  mit zwei teichen ca 2 hektar.

4 Fischer teilen sich die anlage auf und veranstalten einmal im monat ein preisfischen (öster. setzer) um die kasse etwas aufzupäppeln.

Ich war im zarten alter von 15 dort und habe natürlich als braver junge beim aufräumen geholfen - und was sehe ich da als es abend wird.

Gegenüber im Wald steht ein ziemlich hoher abgestorbener baum und darauf sitzen 6 oder 7 fischreiher in freudiger erwartung das es endlich ruhig am gewässer wird.


3. Fischotter

Der Vater meines Fischerkollegens hat einen kleinen weiher und hat sich in den letzten 7 jahren eine erholungsoase aufgebaut.
Hat das gewässer ziemlich dicht mit allerlei fischen besetzt darunter auch mehrere welse, karpfen hecht zander usw.

Ich muss sagen ist wirklich nicht sehr gross das gewässer aber er betreibt das wirklich mit liebe und der teich dankt es ihm auch - die gewässerökologie stimmt.

Nachwuchs bei hecht, karpfen und sogar wels.

Die ersten 4 jahre immer futterfische zugekauft - aber seit drei jahren hält sich der teich im biologischen gleichgewicht (bis auf die barsche die wurden ein beliebtes opfer der welse)

Jetzt hatte er seit einem jahr eine fischotterfamile.

In einem kleineren teich (gartenteich mit ziemlicher tiefe etwas getrennt von der anlage) befand sich nach dem winter noch ein einziger goldfisch der überlebte und weissfische in der grösse von max 3 cm das wars.

Ich konnte es selber erleben das wir am morgen ankamen und ein karpfen mit 8 kilo am gewässerrand lag - er lebte noch einzig und alleine die backen waren herausgefressen.

Ich muss sagen würde euch das nicht im herzen weh tun????


Die lösung war nach etlichen versuchen einen wildschutzzaun für mehrere tausend euronen zu installieren.


Was machen pächter von grösseren anlagen ?????


Lasst euch solche sachen mal durch den kopf gehen - welche gedanken würdet ihr da hegen? 

Ich hätte noch einige beispiele aber lassen wir das mal ist schon länger ausgefallen als ich wollte 


#c#c#c#c#c#c#c#c​


----------



## NorbertF (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*



Die Makrele schrieb:


> Und du hast noch nie einen Fisch gegessen ????|peinlich
> Tut doch nicht so, als würdet ihr jeden Fisch zurücksetzen.
> Ich bin bekennender Kochtopfangler. Das heist aber nicht, das ich jeden Fisch mitnehme. Jedenfalls verwerte ich meinen gefangenen Fisch sinnvoll.
> So und jetzt schlagt mich.
> Aber ich kann diese Heuchelei, von wegen "ich setze jeden Fisch zurück" nicht ab. Wer das behauptet glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann. Zumal C&R in Deutschland ja eigentlich verboten ist.#4|znaika:  Sorry das musste jetzt raus.



Darum gehts überhaupt nicht.
Aber trotzdem will ich antworten. In der Tat: ich setze alle zurück (ausser die Forellen die da nicht hingehören und verletzte), kuck auf meine homepage da ist von jedem Fang auch ein Release-Foto (Link unten privater Tipp). Dieses Jahr ca. 20-25 bisher. 
Aber das ist nicht worum es mir geht. Sondern darum: Der Kormoran lebt halt von den Fischen, ist quasi darauf angewiesen. Natürlich sinds zuviele und sie müssen ins Jagdrecht. Dennoch hat er ein Recht Fische zu fressen 
Der Mensch dagegen ist wirklich schuld daran dass es immer weniger Fisch gibt. Hauptsächlich durch Gewässerverbauung und andere tolle Massnahmen (ökologischer Strom muha) aber auch durch zuviele Kochtöpfe.
Übrigens ist Fische zurücksetzen nicht verboten. Das hätten zwar manche gern ist aber so nicht haltbar. Sie vor dem Zurücksetzen unnötig lange strapazieren, das ist verboten.


----------



## Wallerschreck (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Übrigens ist Fische zurücksetzen nicht verboten. Das hätten zwar manche gern ist aber so nicht haltbar. Sie vor dem Zurücksetzen unnötig lange strapazieren, das ist verboten.


 
Stimmt leider nicht, durfte am Wochenende eine Strafanzeige gegen ein Mitglied eines Nachbarvereins lesen. Den hatte beim Releasen ein Kurgast und offensichtlich Tierschutz-Aktivist beobachtet und promt angezeigt..das las sich ungefähr so: 
"Das Betreiben der Angelfischerei als Sport verstößt im erheblichen Maße gegen das Tierschutzgesetz. Ziel und Zweck der Angelfischrei muss einzig und allein der Erwerb von Nahrungsmitteln bleiben, das gezielte fangen nicht zur Verwertung bestimmter Fische mit anschließendem Rücksetzen stellt eine Straftat nach §sowieso da und kann mit Geldbuße oder Freiheitsentzug bis 3 Jahre geahndet werden.

Ich weiß zwar nicht ob die mit der Anzeige durchkommen aber riskant und vor allem nervig ists allemal..besser sich garnicht erst beobachten lassen oder aber sowas wie "Huch jetzt ist der mir doch glatt aus der Hand gerutscht" schön laut über den See brüllen 

Um mal auf die Reiher zurück zu kommen.
Reiher kann man mit steil abfallenden Ufern fernhalten..das Wasser muss am Ufer so tief sein dass sie nicht mehr stehen können. Außerdem hab ich bei nem Teichbesitzer schonmal einige Regentonnen vergraben gesehen die mit Alufolie bespannt waren und oben drauf lag ein totes Rotauge..schade aber auch dass sich da regelmäßig Reiher drauf stellen um das Rotauge zu fressen und dabei durch die Alufolie in die Regentonne stürzen wo sie ertrinken..die armen.


----------



## NorbertF (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

Wie du selbst sagst:
eine Anzeige ist keine Verurteilung. Es gibt auch noch andere Gesetze als das Tierschutzgesetz (toller Tierschutz übrigens...alles töten dann müssen sie nicht mehr leiden...kenn ich das nicht irgendwoher?), und diese anderen Gesetze sind dem Tierschutzgesetz meist übergeordnet und besagen etwas anderes.
Fische zurücksetzen an sich kann gar nicht illegal sein, sonst wären Schonzeiten und Schonmasse auch illegal.
Ausserdem ist das ganze sowieso Blödsinn, wir Angler haben nicht nur einen Fischess Auftrag, sondern auch einen Hegeauftrag. Wertvolle Laichtiere abschlagen ist schädlich für das Gewässer, dem wird sich kein Richter verschliessen können.
Das Problem ist dass viele die Fische "die nicht schmecken" zurücksetzen, auch wenns viel zu viele davon gibt und die "wertvollen" alle mitnehmen. Ist auch nicht richtig.


----------



## Wallerschreck (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*



NorbertF schrieb:


> toller Tierschutz übrigens...alles töten dann müssen sie nicht mehr leiden...


 
Ja wirklich interessant wie manche Leute die Tiere schützen wollen..oh sieh nur der Karpfen hat ein kleines Loch in seinem Ledrigen Maul..hau ihm den Knüppel um die Ohren und stech ihm in den Hals damit es ihm endlich besser beht...



NorbertF schrieb:


> Fische zurücksetzen an sich kann gar nicht illegal sein, sonst wären Schonzeiten und Schonmasse auch illegal


 


Nicht das Zurücksetzen an sich ist Illegal, sondern das Angeln ohne das Ziel des Nahrungserwerbs, wobei das Zurücksetzen maßiger, nicht geschonter Fische hier deine Absicht beweißt nur so zum Spaß zu Angeln und nicht weil du Hunger hast..ist doch klar oder? |bigeyes

Und den Richtern ist das sowas von sch.. egal was deinem Gewässer gut tut oder nicht..der weiß wahrscheinlich nicht mal was Laichtiere überhaupt sind der wird nur stur nach dem (schwachsinnigen) gesetzestext entscheiden. Das Einzige was uns hilft ist die Beweißlast die ja beim Kläger liegt und der hat es schwer zu beweisen das dir ein Fisch nicht bloß "beim abwaschen zufällig aus der Hand rutscht"


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

Kann man nur immer wieder empfehlen zu lesen (auch Staatsanwälten und Richtern):
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/250/14/




> Das Betreiben der Angelfischerei als Sport verstößt im erheblichen Maße gegen das Tierschutzgesetz


Persönliche Meinung von Schützern, nicht gedeckt durch Rechtsprechung.

Und selbst wenn man das bejahen würde, wäre das noch kein Problem wegen zurücksetzen:


> Ziel und Zweck der Angelfischrei muss einzig und allein der Erwerb von Nahrungsmitteln bleiben



Denn das folgende dürfte schwer beweisbar sein vor Gericht:


> das gezielte fangen nicht zur Verwertung bestimmter Fische mit anschließendem Rücksetzen stellt eine Straftat nach §sowieso da und kann mit Geldbuße oder Freiheitsentzug bis 3 Jahre geahndet werden.



Wenn ich z. B. Hechte fangen will und nen dafür geeigneten 5er Spinner einetze, kann ich damit vom handlangen Barsch bis zum Waller alles mögliche fangen - und, je nach (un)möglicher sinnvoller Verwertungsmöglichkeit und/oder entsprechend der Mindestmaße/Schonzeiten und/oder entsprechender Hegepläne MUSS ich dann den Fisch sogar zurücksetzen.

Zum Thema selber:
Kormorane sind/waren schon immer Konkurrenten von allen Menschen, die mit Fischen (Zucht, Fang, angeln) zu tun hatten. 

Was kein Problem war, solange es nicht so viele Menschen UND so viele Kormorane gab.

Je mehr Menschen (mit Interesse an Fischen) und je mehr Kormorane es gibt, desto mehr nimmt zwangsläufig der Druck auf die Fischbestände zu.

Und da ist es halt eine Sache der Politik, ob die weiterhin die Schützer unterstützt, die gerne alles schützen was der Normalmensch sehen kann, denn nur damit lassen sich Spenden eintreiben - und gerne alles außer Acht läßt, was nicht zu sehen ist oder nicht "niedlich" genug zum vermarkten... 

Eine einvernehmliche Lösung wird es da wohl nie geben, immer wird sich - je nach augenblicklicher Rechtslage - die eine oder andere Seite benachteiligt fühlen..


----------



## NorbertF (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

Ja ist mir alles klar  Mittlerweile kann ich den verschrobenen gedankengänger dieser Tiermörder ähh Schützer bereits folgen.
Ist ja einfach genug: das denkbar dümmste ist es was sie denken.

Natürlich angle ich mit dem Ziel des Nahrungserwerbs. Kann ich jederzeit beweisen, in meiner Kühltruhe liegen Fische, ich hab Fotos mit toten Forellen usw.
Trotzdem ist es mein Recht und meine Pflicht im Einzelfall zu entscheiden ob ich einen Fisch mitnehme oder nicht. Davon bin ich überzeugt und dafür würde ich auch vor Gericht kämpfen. Wir Sportfischer haben einen Hegeauftrag, sind anerkannte Naturschützer. Wir kennen unsere Gewässer, deren Bestände und Probleme. Nur Fische essen wird diesem Anspruch nicht gerecht.

@Thomas: genau so.


----------



## admiral1 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

Frei nach dem Motto "If you can't beat them, join them":

Vielleicht sollte man sich mit den Natur- und Vogelschützern verbünden, und am einem "Seeadler-Wiederansiedlungsprogramm" arbeiten, das ergäbe laut diesem Bericht vermutliche eine "win-win" Situation für Angler & Vogelschützer: artikel


----------



## froggy31 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

Mal was anderes : das die Viecher Fisch fressen ohne Ende is klar , aber ......

Is dat Photo nicht ein Fake  ? Sieht mit irgendwie gestellt aus.


----------



## CeeRox (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

Hallo zusammen,

das Foto ist zu 100% ein Fake! Schaut euch nur mal genauer die Fische an - keinerlei äußere Verletzungen sichtbar,  unmöglich, dass ein  Kormoran solch große Fische  verschlingen kann. Bei der abgebildeten Fischgröße wäre es für den Kormoran unmöglich diesen zu verdauen - dass er daran erstickt wäre wohl der Fall.

@J-Son: Vielen Dank für den Link. Sehr aufschlussreich und endlich werden die Argumente des allesfressenden und fischbestandausrottenden ach so schlimmen Kormorans widerlegt.

Dass ich hier nicht falsch verstanden werde: Bin ebenfalls für einen Abschuss der Vögel - im Extremfall. Aber die Legendenbildung des "Fischkillers Kormoran" bin ich leid.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

@Ceerox: das ist kein Fake


----------



## NorbertF (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> @Ceerox: das ist kein Fake



definitiv nicht. Die fressen wirklich Fische dieser Größe. Das ist schon ein wenig was anderes als ein harmloser Reiher :q


----------



## J-son (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

@CeeRox:

freut mich...wenn auch nur einer seine Meinung überdenkt, bin ich schon zufrieden.=)
Allerdings glaube ich auch nicht, dass das Bild gefakt ist. Aber wenn ich mir überlege wie gross, bzw klein so'n Kormoran ist, weiss ich auch dass die Zander und der Hecht wahrscheinlich nicht mal massig waren...ausserdem wäre der Nahrungsbedarf eines *brütenden* Kormorans mit solch einem Fisch gedeckt, und DASS die Vögel was im Magen haben, darf man wohl als normal betrachten.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## slowhand (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*



andre23 schrieb:


> ...und vøgel haben meiner meinung nach auch zwei beine....



Dann kennst Du aber Helge Schneider nicht: "Die Balalaika, der vierfüßige Vogel aus dem Osten..."


----------



## Rotaugen Max (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

Die Sache mit den Seeadlern hört sich zwar im ersten Augenblick gut an, wenn man dann aber mal darüber nachdenkt fällt einem folgendes ein(zumindest mir):

Wer kann schon garantieren dass die Seeadler *nur * die Kormorane fressen und nicht auch noch nebenbei die sowieso angegriffenen Fischbestände und somit den Druck noch mehr erhöhen? 

Und was ist wenn die an manchen Gewässern nicht all zu großen Kormoran-Kolonien ausgerottet sind und die Seeadler wieder auf Fisch umsteigen und eine ähnliche Position einnehmen wie die Kormorane? Natürlich kann das nicht so extrem werden wie bei den Kormoranen weil sie ja nicht in Kolonien leben... 

Also ich bin da skeptisch!


----------



## admiral1 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

Ich glaube das die Seeadler eher den Anglerbeständen als den Fischbeständen gefährlich werden - leichtere Beute, weder Schonmaß noch Bestandsgefährdung :q

Spass beiseite: abgesehen dass eine solche Lösung doch leider sehr weit weg ist, ist der Seeadler aus folgenden Gründen kaum eine Bedrohung für Fischbestände:

- sie leben nicht in Kolonien.
- sie essen nicht nur Fisch sondern auch gerne Wasservögel, von letzteren gibts doch ziemlich gute Bestände.
- sie tauchen nicht, fischen also nur an der Oberfläche.

Wenn die Zahlen in dem Artikel stimmen, dann Verdrängt ein Seeadler wohl locker 100 Kormorane eher mehr - aber er frisst bestimmt nicht soviel Fisch wie 100 Kormorane.


----------



## NorbertF (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

Es wäre echt traumhaft wenn wir wieder Seeadler hätten, absolut super.
Und nicht wegen dem Kormoran 

Ich fürchte nur das würde dann wieder als Vorwand verwendet Gewässer zu sperren. Brutgebiet und so...ihr kennt sie ja unsere Gefängniswärter ähhh Regierung.


----------



## admiral1 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

dann muss es nur schnell genug mit der Verbreitung gehen, und im Moment siehts ja schon ein bischen danach aus:

Zitat:
_"Mit dem Verbot von DDT ab Anfang der 70er Jahre erholten sich die Bestände wieder, seit 1990 zeigen viele Populationen, darunter auch die deutsche, ein exponentielles Wachstum und eine deutliche Ausbreitungstendenz. So stieg die Zahl der Brutpaare in Deutschland von 185 im Jahr 1990 auf 470 im Jahr 2004, für 2006 wird der Bestand mit 531 Paaren angegeben."_

und

_Bei der IUCN galt der Seeadler bis 1993 als "gefährdet", wurde 1994 wegen der Bestandszunahmen auf "gering gefährdet" und 2005 auf "nicht gefährdet" herunter gestuft._


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

Mal wieder so ein Provokationsthread in dem vorhersehbar ist was passieren wird.

Es ist erstaunlich, wie sich hier teilweise aufgeführt wird. 

Reiher in Regentonnen?

Fischotter die sich selbst aushungern?

Seeadler als Schädlinge?

Wer so etwas schreibt ist einfach ein User. Natur spielt keine Rolle, sondern nur der alleinig glücklich machende 8-kg Karpfen der jetzt traurigerweise -schluchz- dem bösem, aber auch wirklich bösem und irgendwie auch gemeinem Fischotter zum Opfer gefallen ist.

Das ist eine Sichtweise, die auf ein völlig denaturiertes Verhältnis zur Umwelt hinweist.

Natürlich hat der Komoran großen Schaden angerichtet. Allerdings haben die Menschen es ihm auch leicht gemacht. Gewässer die sich einfach und ohne viel Mühe bequem und komfortabel beangeln lassen, machen es auch dem Komoran nicht besonders schwer einen Bach leer zu räumen. 

Naturschutz will jeder, aber nur nicht wenn der Otter plötzlich Fische frißt und schon garnicht meine und überhaupt, hat der denn einen Angelschein, kann ja wohl nicht sein, einfach totmachen die Karpfenmörder und hinterhältigen Goldfischkiller.

Wer Reiher in Alu-Folien-Regentonnen ertrinken lässt, dem gehört meiner Ansicht nach sofort jede Berechtigung entzogen mit lebenden Tieren umzugehen. Also weg mit dem Angelschein. 

Uli


----------



## J-son (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

|good:


----------



## sorgiew (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

halt halt halt 

ich rede nicht von gewässern mit einer annehmbaren grösse.


ich freue mich über jeden kormoran den ich sehe ich freue mich über jeden fischotter und auch biber.


aber es kann nicht sein das ein problem überhand wird - es sollte kontrollierten abschuss geben jetzt in bezug auf kormorane.

Wenn ich in einem empfindlichen und kleinem ökosystem einen räuber einführe dann kann das nicht gutgehen oder?

und dann sollte es auch abwehrmassnahmen geben?

Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das wenn dir jemand in deinen köderfischteich einen wels schmeisst du dich darüber freust und dir denkst :

ach der schöne wels und schau wie meine köderfische immer weniger werden ..........     -   das ökosystem auch wenn es nur ein kleines ist ist damit gestört!!!!


Ich fische bei uns an einem gewässer an dem schon ganze waldabschnitte abgestorben sind durch den kot von kormorankolonien das kann doch auch keine lösung sein - ein gesundes mass an dezimieren ist hier angesagt und ich finde es gut das das auch so praktiziert wird.



http://www.fjv.zh.ch/internet/bd/al...r1.ContentContainerList.0001.DownloadFile.pdf


----------



## hans albers (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

@sundvogel..
|good:

 ebenso...

greetz
hans


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

Stimmt genau Uli,

hier wird ja z.T. ein hahnebüchender Unsinn geschrieben. Nicht der Kormoran an sich ist das Problem, sondern dessen uneingeschränkte Verbreitung und Vermehrung. Eine Bestandskontrolle ist daher sicher vernünftig, der Schrei nach Ausrottung absurd.
Fischreiher leben seint Jahrhunderten in unseren Breiten und haben höchstens punktuell zu Schäden geführt. Und zwar genau da, wo der Mensch Wasserflächen sozusagen als Futternapf gebaut haben. Nie war deren Population jedoch so groß, dass sie natürliche, gesunde Gewässer leergefressen haben. Ich gönne jedem Fischreiher und jedem Otter seine Mahlzeit, und jedem 10ten Kormoran.
Dann der Seeadler als Rettung unseres Kormoranproblems. Ohauwahauwaha. Abgesehen von allen biologischen und ökologischen Problemen würde ich mich sehr freuen, an den von mir beangelten Gewässern Seeadlern beim brüten zuschauen zu dürfen, alleine das wird nie der Fall sein.
Es glaubt doch nicht ernsthaft einer, dass ein Gewässer an dem Seeadler brüten und dessen nähere Umgebung, noch von Naturfreunden betreten werden darf, oder gar von Anglern. 
Seeadler = Ende der Angelfischerei
Davon abgesehen macht es in meinen Augen keinen Sinn eine Tierart wieder ansiedeln zu wollen, wenn nicht die entsprechenden Biotope in ausreichender Menge, Qualität und Größe vorhanden sind. 
Und was das Entnehmen und zurücksetzen angeht, klar darf man keinen Fisch gezielt fangen, um ihn dann wieder zurückzusetzen. Aber man darf gezielt versuchen, einen als Nahrungsmittel gewünschten Fisch zu fangen. Fängt man etwas anderes ist das als irrtümlicher Fang einzustufen und der Fisch gehört zurück ins Wasser, da keine sinnvolle Verwertung möglich ist. 

Ralf


----------



## noworkteam (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

könnte es vielleicht auch an der schon erwänhten tatsache liegen das sich so manches, zwecks einfacher bewirtschaffung entsprechend eingerichtetes gewässer einfach als kostenloses komoran-büffet anbietet ??

könnte es auch sein das eben diese bewirtschafter sich von den normalen umständen, sprich anwesentheit von "raubvögel", durch deren in den letzten jahrzehnten vorhandene dezimierung, einfach von den ursprünglichen Tatsachen entfernt haben und daher die "normalen" Gegebenheiten der Natur nicht mehr kennen ??

is ja auch egal, schliesslich hört die naturverbundenheit so mancher angler scheinbar recht schnell auf....wenn um den herrangezüchteteten zielfisch geht .....

ps. solche thread sind der pfeffer im board :q....

gruss


noworkteam


----------



## andreas0815 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*



atibandi schrieb:


> das bild gab es hier glaube ich schon 50 mal!!!
> also nix neues und die diskussion auch nicht!


 
|good: ich finde die Info nicht schlecht, denn es gibt auch neue Anglerboard Mitglieder welche es mit sicherheit noch nicht gesehen haben!

:r ..glaube das die Fischer bei uns an der Laaber davon ein Lied singen können, da hier Schwärme von Komoränen vor Ort waren!!

_____________weiterhin viel Petri

Gruß Andreas


----------



## sorgiew (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

sorry war vorher ein schlechtes beispiel mit dem wels im gartenteich war gerade wieder duschen und anscheinend kommen mir beim duschen die besten ideen (kein ahnung woran das liegt) |kopfkrat



nichts für ungut @sundvogel

folgendes denk mal an nachbars katzen die dir im Gartenteich die kurz vorher gekauften goldfische rausholen - denk doch mal so es sind wie gemerkt haustiere (die fische)

und wenn du so einen bezug zu DEINEN tieren aufbaust tut es dir auch um jeden einzellnen leid.


Mein Nachbar ist auch ornithologe (hobbymässig) und beobachtet gerne fischreiher. Irgendwann hat er einmal einen weiher im tiefsten wald gefunden - sehr flach.
Er hat mich auch mal gefragt ob ich ihm nicht ein paar fische bringen könnte um die dort auszusetzen damit sie als futtergrundlage für die reiher dienen warum auch nicht hab mich über das angebot gefreut und noch mehr darüber das nach einigen jahren dort auch eisvögel ihr bevorzugtes revier hatten.


Man kann alles in einklang bringen.


Der mensch hat halt gelernt die natur für sich zu nutzen - und andere kulturfolger nutzen das eben aus und verursachen eben teilweise beträchtlichen schaden.


Ob Reiher, fischotter, katzen oder was weiss ich was wird eher den einfachen weg gehen und leicht beute machen als sich zwei kilometer entfernt im fluss die nahrung beschaffen.


Solange das durch nahrungsüberangebot nicht die populationen drastische ausmasse annehmen ist auch kein eingreifen sprich amtlich genehmigter abschuss nötig.


Versteht mich nicht falsch ich will keinen sündenbock bestimmen den die fehler liegen an einer anderen überpopulation (nicht fragen denken|bigeyes)

Meine meinung ist einfach das es teilweise menschliches eingreifen erfordert um ein natürliches gleichgewicht wieder herzustellen. 


so punkt und aus


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*



sorgiew schrieb:


> ich freue mich über jeden kormoran den ich sehe ich freue mich über jeden fischotter und auch biber.
> aber es kann nicht sein das ein problem überhand wird - es sollte kontrollierten abschuss geben jetzt in bezug auf kormorane.
> 
> Wenn ich in einem empfindlichen und kleinem ökosystem einen räuber einführe dann kann das nicht gutgehen oder?
> ...


 
Ökosystem? Wels in Köderfischteich? Ich freue mich über jeden Komoran?


Ein Angelteich ist kein Ökosystem.
Wenn ein Wels sich in meinen Köfiteich verirrt, dann nehme ich ihn wieder raus und setze neue Köfis ein. Sollte ein Komoran oder Fischreiher sich an ihnen gütlich tun, dann muss ich etwas dagegen tun. Nein, nicht den Reiher in eine Tonnenfalle locken sondern evtl. in Netz drüber spannen.
ICH freue mich wirklich NICHT über jeden Komoran. Ich finde es gibt zuviele. Allerdings stellt der Komoran gerade ein natürliches Gleichgewicht her, indem er Gewässer in denen Fische ihm hilflos ausgesetzt sind entvölkert. Und dann? Wenn es keine Fische mehr gibt oder sie für den Vogel zuwenige sind, dann setzt dass Vogelsterben ein.
Das ist eine Pseudodiskussion. Im schön nach dem Motto: Also irgendwie finde ich es ja auch blöd, aber irgendwer muss doch mal was sagen. Dein Katzenbeispiel passt schon wieder nicht. Wenn mein Nachbar Katzen hat und ich Goldfische, dann kann in der Tat ein Problem entstehen.

Die vordergründig einfachste Lösung ist, dass ich die Katze abknalle. 

Uli


----------



## Pinn (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*



noworkteam schrieb:


> könnte es vielleicht auch an der schon erwänhten tatsache liegen das sich so manches, zwecks einfacher bewirtschaffung entsprechend eingerichtetes gewässer einfach als kostenloses komoran-büffet anbietet ??
> 
> könnte es auch sein das eben diese bewirtschafter sich von den normalen umständen, sprich anwesentheit von "raubvögel", durch deren in den letzten jahrzehnten vorhandene dezimierung, einfach von den ursprünglichen Tatsachen entfernt haben und daher die "normalen" Gegebenheiten der Natur nicht mehr kennen ??
> 
> ...



Genau die richtigen Fragen!:m

Zu "pfeffer im board": Ich hoffe, solche Threads werden mit der Bereitschaft gelesen, als Angler auch mal über den eigenen Tellerrand zu lünkern. Aussagen wie "die fressen uns alle Fische weg" spiegeln sicher richtige persönliche Erfahrungen wider, sind aber in der öffentlichen Diskussion unbrauchbar als Argument, weil subjektiv. Auch das bekannte Foto im Anfangspost bringt mich in einen Zwiespalt: Von der Aussage- und Beweiskraft her ist es objektiv null, als Threadauslöser aber Spitzenklasse!

Ich angel gerne und setze auch gerne zurück, wo das erlaubt ist. Mir geht es um Spass an der Freud, Fische zu fangen. Dem Komoran geht es ums Überleben. Deshalb setze ich zu Deinen Fragen noch eine provokante Frage nach: Wer hat nach menschlichem Empfinden mehr Recht auf Fisch?

Gruß, Werner


----------



## admiral1 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

Seeadlerbestände führen zu Angelverboten? Da kann ich nur mit ähnlicher selbstgerechter Empörung zurückzitieren: Ohauwahauwaha !!!|supergri

Verstehe schon, wir brauchen nun mal ein klares Feindbild und das darf nicht wackeln; wäre ja fatal, wenn wir eines Tages mit den Vogelschützern Hand-in-Hand uns an denselben Dingen erfreuen würden. 

Zurück zum Tellerrand:

- bisher ist der Bestand über die letzten 10 Jahre auf über 500 angewachsen und in den Jagdrevieren ist es zu keinen Angelverboten gekommen, zumindest zu keinem durch die Seeadler verursachten. (oder hab ich da was verpasst? z.b. Altmühlsee, großer Plöner See, Schlei, Wittensee, Ratzenburger See oder an der Mittelelbe? und da treiben sich die Kerle zum Teil seit den 90ern rum). Das es keine Angelerbote gibt, hat auch seinen Grund:

-wenn den Seeadler etwas stört, dann sind es Menschen die die Brutplätze stören und weniger Menschen in den Jagdrevieren. Angler halten sich weniger an Brutplätzen und vielmehr in den Jagdrevieren auf.

- Die Brutplätze werden alle geschützt und bewacht, befinden sich aber selten so dicht am Wasser, dass der Schutz automatisch "Angler behindert" - und wenn dem so wäre, die paar Quadratmeter kann man den Adlern gönnen.

- Störfaktoren am Brutplatz sind Menschen an sich und nicht die spezielle Spezies Angler. D.h. wenn Verbote zum Seeadlerschutz erlassen werden, dann wird nicht das Angeln verboten, sondern grundsätzlich der Zutritt von Menschen zu einem bestimmten Gebiet, Hobby-Ornithologen und NABU-Mitglieder eingeschlossen, von Badenden, Mountain-Bikern und Spaziergängern ganz zu schweigen. Dies wiederum ist ein äusserst schwieriges politisches Unterfangen und kann nur in äusserst eingeschränktem Maße stattfinden.

- die Jagdgebiete der Seeadler sind so groß, daß derlei Verbote sich praktisch nicht umsetzen lassen.

- die größten Feinde der Seeadler sind die Windkraftanlagen (die jedes Jahr ein halbes Duzend vom Himmel holen), Schadstoffbelastungen, Strommasten und Bleimunition. Zumindest nach Meinung der Vogelschützer. Deshalb machen sie auch gegen die Verursacher der oben genannten Gefahren mobil. Solange wir nicht inflationär mit Bleischrot am Wasser rumwerfen, müssen Angler also keine Angst vor Adlerschützern haben.

Bevor hier also Verschwörungstheorien gegen die armen Seeadler entstehen .... wenn wir so weiter machen, werden sie eines Tages doch auf Angler als Beute umstellen


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

O gott o gott!

Hey DU!!! Nun werde hier mal bloß nicht sachlich...:q

Ein schönes Posting!!!

Uli


----------



## sorgiew (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

ich habe vorher leider etwas zu schnell und unüberlegt geschrieben - hatte eine verabredung mit meiner freundin und zur sicherheit das diese mich nicht abknallt - ich stehe nicht unter artenschutz - habe ich schnell schnell gemacht.



Eigentlich reden wir zwei aneinander vorbei das habe ich schon gemerkt - da wir doch derselben meinung sind.


Ich meine man sollte keine reiher ertrinken lassen das ist auch meine meinung. ich habe nichts von otter töten oder ähnlichem gesagt - es wurde ein weidezaun installiert der die tiere am eindringen hindert nicht mehr und nicht wenicger.


Wenn du schreibst du würdest die katze abknallen hast du recht irgendwann wird es lästig


----------



## sorgiew (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

|kopfkratsuper posting somit ist der adler als sündenbock ausgeschlossen


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

Also bevor hier Gerüchte entstehen, dass ich ein Katzenkiller sei...

Das war etwas plakativ. 

Du hast ja recht mit dem Weidezaun.

Man muss sich eben mit der Natur arrangieren. Allerdings passt das auch auf die Komoranproblematik.

Man muss die Bestände so reduzieren, dass Mensch und Tier gut miteinander aus kommen.

Achtung! Zynismus!

Welche Bestände? 

Aus der Perspektive des Komorans oder der des Menschen?

Uli


----------



## Pinn (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*



sundvogel schrieb:


> ICH freue mich wirklich NICHT über jeden Komoran. Ich finde es gibt zuviele. Allerdings stellt der Komoran gerade ein natürliches Gleichgewicht her, indem er Gewässer in denen Fische ihm hilflos ausgesetzt sind entvölkert. Und dann? Wenn es keine Fische mehr gibt oder sie für den Vogel zuwenige sind, dann setzt dass Vogelsterben ein.


Oder die wandern ab in bessere Fischgründe... sind ja sehr mobil. Aber prinzipiell stimmt der von Dir beschriebene Mechanismus.Das Problem für Freizeitangler ist sicher auch darin begründet, dass Komorane keine Fischereierlaubnis bezahlen müssen. Sie sind sozusagen Schwarzangler und damit unerwünschte Konkurrenz.:q

Für Teichwirte können Komorane existenzbedrohend werden, aber darauf gehe ich hier nicht ein. 

In meiner Gegend hat "Insiderkreisen" mit dem Rückgang der Komoranpopulation der Wels den Komoran als Fischmörder Nummer 1  abgelöst. Von einer Welsplage in Rhein und Ruhr ist manchmal die Rede. Ich bin bei solchen Aussagen skeptisch und vermute, die von Dir beschriebenen Mechanismen greifen auch unter Fischen im Wasser. 

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Zanderpaule (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

Und das was du da im Arm hältst ist bestimmt noch lebendig?
Die 2-beinigen Kormorane wüten noch schlimmer, also mal nicht übertreiben. An allem ist der Kormoran auch nicht schuld.
				Gruss           
Norbert

lol der ist bestimmt nciht mehr lebendig!!!...und hab ich gesagt das er an allem schuld ist?..also sei mal schön leise NORBERT


----------



## bennie (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

ahahahahaaahahahaahahaaahahaaaa!!


----------



## Rotaugen Max (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Mal wieder so ein Provokationsthread in dem vorhersehbar ist was passieren wird.
> 
> Es ist erstaunlich, wie sich hier teilweise aufgeführt wird.
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe nie behauptet das Seeadler Schädlinge wären! Nur kann auch die wiedereinführung des Seeadlers zu Problemen führen, z.B. Wenn sie sich zu stark vermehren...(Natürlich kann das nicht so extrem werden wie beim Kormoran, weil sie ja nicht in Kolonien leben, ich weiß)
Ich behaupt ja nicht dass das zu 100% stimmt, ich hab nicht biologie studiert und bin auch kein seeadler-experte. Ich wollte nur das man, bevor man wieder ein tier (das im moment im ökosystem der meisten gewässer nicht integriert ist) einsiedelt, ohne zu überlegen ob dieses Tier das Ökosystem vielleicht nicht noch mehr Unordnung anrichtet.

Entschuldigung an alle die meine Überlegungen jetzt wieder total unreal und schwachsinnig finden. Ich bin eben *erst 13, *vielleicht können meine Gedanken noch nicht mir denen von 39-Jährigen mithalten!

Wenigstens mach ich mir Gedanken zu solchen Themen andere Jugendliche in meinem Alter ist das total egal was mit der Natur geschieht. Weiter Worte bleiben euch erspart!

#d#d#d#d


----------



## sorgiew (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

für 13 sehr reif und gut geschrieben das muss ich dir lassen


----------



## admiral1 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

rotaugenmax, schwamm drüber #h


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

Das sind gute Überlegungen die du dir da machst. Das Seeadlerbeispiel passte leider in die Reihe.

Wenn ich sowas wie die Reihertonne lese, dann gehe ich etwas hoch.

Sorry, wenn ich dich damit getroffen habe.

Übrigens könntest du dein Alter in dein Profil eintragen, dann bekommst du auch nicht soviel Gegenwind zumindest nicht von mir.

Woher soll man das sonst wissen?

Uli


----------



## Rotaugen Max (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

Ich wollt einfach nur mal ein paar Sachen klarstellen.
Mich nämlich einfach als naturfremder-einfach-fische-fangen-angler hinstellen, der keine Ahnung hat und nur angeln geht um möglichst einen dicken Fisch zu fangen, lass ich mich nicht!

Das wars auch schon... #h

Das mit der Reihertonne ist zu verstehen... 

Behandeln wie ein Kleinkind brauchst du mich jetzt aber nicht 
ich muss nicht heulen wenn du meine Meinung kritisierst,
über gute Diskussionen bin ich immer froh 

So jetzt ist mein Alter zusehen...


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*



Rotaugen Max schrieb:


> Das wars auch schon... #h
> 
> Das mit der Reihertonne ist zu verstehen...
> 
> ...


 
Mir ist jetzt nicht ganz klar an welcher Stelle ich dich wie ein Kleinkind behandelt habe. Eine gute Diskussion sollte auch etwas Substanz habe. Aber du hast es ja selbst gesagt, woher soll es kommen, du bist ja erst 13.

Jetzt gehts doch.#6

Uli


----------



## sorgiew (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

in diesem sinne war es doch noch eine gute diskussion - obwohl das thema mit sicherheit noch in einer endlosschleife behandelt wird.


Ich habe zum beispiel die bilder am anfang des threads nicht gekannt und war doch sehr erstaunt was so ein kormoran für grössen von fischen vertilgen kann.



Und max eines muss ich noch sagen - wenn deine redegewandheit und dein stil sich in den nächsten jahren noch so weiterentwickelt - dann wer weiss studierst du vielleicht doch noch biologie und wirst zum seeadlerspezialist.




Viele grüsse aus Zürich 



wolf


----------



## noworkteam (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Alles klar, wir Angler mögen keine Kormorane.#6#6


ironie an:

och falk das weiss ich nicht, vielleicht gut gewürzt und schön durch vom grill......könnte schmecken, haben sicherlich festes fettarmes fleisch":q....aber bitte ohne diese füllung das passt irgendwie nicht zusammen


ironie aus.....

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## gimli (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*



> Nur wo kommt es her????????????



Hier kommt es her: http://www.hsvstrijthagen.nl :m


----------



## NorbertF (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

@admiral1: du hast mich falsch verstanden, ich würde es lieben wenn wir Seeadler hätten und gegen Vogelschüzter und sonstige Naturfreunde habe ich nicht das geringste.
Ansonsten stimme ich mit sundvogel (und anderen) überein.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

Ich will mich hier nicht an der C&R Diskussion und auch nicht an einer Pro-Contra-Schwarzfischer-Debatte beteiligen. Aber bisl Senf muss ich auch dazugeben, weil´s mir immer wieder aufstößt:



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dann der Seeadler als Rettung unseres Kormoranproblems. Ohauwahauwaha. Abgesehen von allen biologischen und ökologischen Problemen würde ich mich sehr freuen, an den von mir beangelten Gewässern Seeadlern beim brüten zuschauen zu dürfen, alleine das wird nie der Fall sein.
> *Es glaubt doch nicht ernsthaft einer, dass ein Gewässer an dem Seeadler brüten und dessen nähere Umgebung, noch von Naturfreunden betreten werden darf, oder gar von Anglern. *
> Seeadler = Ende der Angelfischerei


Warst Du schonmal an der Müritz? Am Schaalsee? Stechlinsee? |kopfkrat
Herrscht dort ein Angelverbot??? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Nebenbei gibt es dort neben den Seeadlern sogar auch noch Fischadler! Und geangelt werden darf (und kann) da nach Lust und Laune!




noworkteam schrieb:


> könnte es vielleicht auch an der schon erwänhten tatsache liegen das sich so manches, zwecks einfacher bewirtschaffung entsprechend eingerichtetes gewässer einfach als kostenloses komoran-büffet anbietet ??


Ein sehr starkes Argument! #6
Gerade heutzutage, wo die meisten Vereine möglichst billigen Besatzfisch (und somit meist große Mengen) in ihre Gewässer schmeißen, ist es dem Kormoran doch ein leichtes die Satzfische einzusammeln.
Ich kenn hier mehrere Beispiele von Vereinen die in ihre Baggerlöcher einen jährlichen Besatz von 20 Zentnern Weißfisch werfen (zuzüglich weiterer Arten).
Und da fragt noch jemand, wieso die Kormoranbestände so explodieren??? Ist doch die reinste Mast!!!:m


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Warst Du schonmal an der Müritz? Am Schaalsee? Stechlinsee? |kopfkrat
> Herrscht dort ein Angelverbot??? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> Nebenbei gibt es dort neben den Seeadlern sogar auch noch Fischadler! Und geangelt werden darf (und kann) da nach Lust und Laune!


 
Leider nein. Ich ab mich da wohl auch ein wenig missverständlich ausgedrückt. Soweit ich weiß, handelt es sich bei o.a. Seeadlerpopulationen nicht um ein Wiedereinbürgerungsprogramm, sondern um zwar stark gefährdete, aber dennoch natürliche Bestände. Auch wenn hierbei vielleicht durch Nachzuchten geholfen wird, den Bestand zu stabilisieren. Das ist auch absolut in Ordnung und begrüßenswert.
Wogegen ich mich wehre sind die Versuche, aus einem Gebiet verschwundene Arten durch Aussetzen wieder anzusiedeln. Insbesondere dann, wenn damit der Zweck erfüllt werden soll, überhand nehmende Populationen anderer Arten in den Griff zu kriegen.  
Die dafür notwendigen Biotope sind in aller Regel nicht mehr in ausreichender Größe und/ oder Qualität vorhanden. Sonst wäre die Art aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach nicht verschwunden. 
Hier ging es darum, irgendwo Seeadler auszusetzen um die Kormoranpopulation auszudünnen, und diese Idee halte ich einfach für unsinnig. Übrigens genauso Unsinnig wie vieles aus dem Artenschutz. Was macht es für einen Sinn, z.B. eine Schmetterlingsart unter Schutz zu stellen, gleichzeitig aber im Rahmen von Flurbereinigungen und intensiver Landwirtschaft deren Futterpflanzen ( Hecken und Wildkräuter ) auszurotten.
Um wieder zum Seeadler zu kommen. Würde jemand auf die Idee kommen hier in NRW an einem See eine Seeadlerpopulation aufbauen zu wollen, und dafür auch noch die Unterstützung und notwendigen Gelder aus öffentlicher Hand bekommen, ich garantiere dafür das dort mit dem Angeln sofort Schluß ist. Natürlich mit Baden und Spazierengehen auch. 
Wenn ich sehe, was an Geldern für die Wiedereinbürgerung von Bibern, Ottern, Lachsen, Luchsen, Wildkatzen usw. ausgegeben wurde und welche " Erfolge " erzielt wurden, wünschte ich mir diese Gelder wären sinnvoll in die Pflege der Biotope gesteckt worden. Und zwar um das zu erhalten und zu stärken, was noch da ist. 

Ralf


----------



## NorbertF (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

Du hast mir aus der Seele gesprochen Ralf. Genauso schauts aus.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

@ Ralf:

Ok, da hab ich dann wohl tatsächlich was falsch verstanden!
Eine Wiederansiedlung um Kormorane zu bejagen macht tatsächlich keinen Sinn - bevorzugt der Seeadler doch Bleßhühner, Schwarztaucher, etc.
Die Bestände der Seeadler im Osten sind meines Wissens (wobei ich hierfür nicht die Hand ins Feuer legen würde) nach alle künstlich hervorgebracht. Lediglich Fischadler hat es dort noch natürlich gegeben. Der Erfolg der Wiederansiedlung ist in diesem Falle allerdings nicht von der Hand zu weisen - auch ohne übermäßige Schutzmaßnahmen!

Was die anderen Spezies angeht - insbesondere aber den Lachs - stimme ich Dir zu. Da reden wir besser nicht weiter drüber, sonst fang ich gleich noch an...  :c:c:c


EDIT: Wobei sich der Luchs hier bei uns in der Eifel ganz von selbst eingeschlichen hat!


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> @ Ralf:
> 
> 
> EDIT: Wobei sich der Luchs hier bei uns in der Eifel ganz von selbst eingeschlichen hat!


 
Und genau das ist der beste Erfolg, den es geben kann. Eine Tierart erobert sich den ursprünglichen Lebensraum zurück, weil das Biotop ( wieder ) in Ordnung ist. 
Im Gegensatz dazu ist der Kormoran m.E. ein Kulturfolger, der durch die vom Menschen gemachten, hervorragenden Jagd- und Nahrungsbedingungen ideale Lebensräume vorfindet. Und mangels natürlicher Feinde gehört der Bestand durch Bejagung in einem vertretbaren Rahmen gehalten, aber keinesfalls ausgerottet.

Ralf


----------



## noworkteam (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

hiermal zwei Dokumente für das allgemeine Hintergrundwissen...

einmal eine anfrage und dann ein entsprechende stellungnahme...


----------



## noworkteam (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

und noch eine


----------



## Wallerschreck (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas wie die Reihertonne lese, dann gehe ich etwas hoch.


 
Klar gehst DU da hoch, genauso würde ich hochgehen wenn jemand Seeadler abmurksen würde. Aber ich denke wenn du dir einen Teich pachtest und den für mehrere hundert oder tausend € mit Fisch besetzt um auch im Alter noch bequem dem Angeln nachkommen zu können (der Mann ist anfang 80) und jeden Abend hockt ein halbes Duzend Reiher an deinem Teich ist es so behaupte ich mal mit deiner Sympatie für die Vögel schnell vorbei.

Ich denke halt man kann sich immer leicht aufregen und den empörten Moralapostel spielen solange man selbst nicht betroffen ist, aber wenn es einen dann doch selbst erwischt ist die Sichtweise ganz anders.

Klar wir ermöglichen dem Kormoran durch unsere unnatürliche Gewässerbewirtschaftung erst diese Bestandsexplosion es ist numal ein sehr anpassungsfähiger Vogel der solche Gelegenheiten nur allzu gerne wahrnimmt (der Reiher übrigends auch). Und natürlich wäre es am Besten wenn die Natur das selber regeln würde aber in zumindest in unserem Land ist dies leider nicht mehr möglich bei dafür ist die Bevölkerungs (und Anlger) - Dichte einfach zu hoch. Aber was glaubst du würde passieren wenn alle Forellenpuffs, Vereinsteiche und der Besatz für kleine Fließgewässer wegfallen würden. Ok der Kormaranbestand würde sich wieder reduzieren aber was machen die ganzen Angler? Nicht jeder hat die Möglichkeit an einem großen Strom zu angeln und selbst wenn wäre es da auch bald mit dem Spaß vorbei wenn sich die ganzen Masse von Teichanglern jetzt alle hier tummeln würden. Die einzige Konsequenz wäre dass sich auch der Anglerbestand reduzieren würde und bist du bereit dein Hobby dafür aufzugeben?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

Das ganze Problem liegt nur in der Anzahl der Menschen.

Weniger Menschen bedeutet weniger Ressourcenverbrauch (egal obs um Klimaschutz, Pflanzenschutz, Tierschutz, Artenschutz oder sonstwas geht.)...

Weniger Ressourcenverbrauch bedetuet gleichzeitig, dass für Konkurrenten mehr überbleibt und sich diese mit den Menschen weniger ins Gehege kommen.

Also müssten die Schützer konsequenterweise die Eliminierung von ca. 3 - 4 Milliarden Menschen fordern, dann würde sich das alles wieder einrenken.

Bis dahin werden wir immr damit leben müssen, dass es unterschiedliche Interessensgruppen gibt.

Wir Angler sind eine...
Spendensammelnde "Schützer" ne andere...
Wissenschaftler, die - je nachdem von wem sie bezahlt werden - zum gleichen Thema mit komplett unterschiedlichen Ansichten/Studien/Arbeiten aufwarten wieder eine andere.....


----------



## Wallerschreck (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ganze Problem liegt nur in der Anzahl der Menschen.
> 
> Also müssten die Schützer konsequenterweise die Eliminierung von ca. 3 - 4 Milliarden Menschen fordern, dann würde sich das alles wieder einrenken.


 
Lass Busch noch 10 Jahre Präsident sein dann haben wir diese Situation schneller als du glaubst


----------



## noworkteam (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Lass Busch noch 10 Jahre Präsident sein dann haben wir diese Situation schneller als du glaubst


 
punkt 1: wenn, dann sollte man bush richtig schreiben
punkt 2: kann der jetzige präsident bush nicht wiedergewählt werden.
punkt 3: hab ich gelesen das politik (ok sagen wir mal bush-bashing) nicht ins angelboard gehört.....

#d#d#d

noworkteam


----------



## NorbertF (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

Richtig, sonst halt ich gleich dagegen. Und dann gibts wieder Zoff hier


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*



> punkt 3: hab ich gelesen das politik (ok sagen wir mal bush-bashing) nicht ins angelboard gehört.....


Stimmt, außer es hat direkt was mit Angeln zu tun....


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also müssten die Schützer konsequenterweise die Eliminierung von ca. 3 - 4 Milliarden Menschen fordern, dann würde sich das alles wieder einrenken.
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## admiral1 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

der seeadler wurde ursprünglich angesiedelt, mittlerweile verbreitet er sich aber von selbst. Und zwar zügig, auch gen Südwesten; klar ist da noch jede Menge "passive" Unterstützung dabei. Daher ist es vermutlich nur eine Frage der Zeit, das er in NRW anklopft. Und er war auch schonmal hier, vor 100-200 Jahren.

Wenn wir ihm also die Tür zuhauen, weil "Wiederansiedlung" nicht ok ist, dürfen wir auch keine Fische mehr in Gewässer setzen, in denen sie einmal verschwunden sind (ohh sähe das düster aus..), ja wir müssten sogar eine eigenständige Wiederansiedlung verhindern.

Ausserdem: ist es nicht legitim, wenn er Gewässer für sich entdecken sollte, die es vor 100 jahren noch garnicht gab? - z.b. Talsperren oder alte Tagebaugruben - wenn er dort siedelt, weil es schon so leckeren Fischbesatz und Kormoranbestand dort gibt? Ich glaube man könnte dann schlecht sagen "der war hier früher nicht, dann darf er jetzt auch nicht" oder? Zumindest müsste man dann aber konsequenterweise auch die Fischbestände vernichten und die Seen wieder zuschütten.

Wovor ich aber viel mehr Angst habe: Wenn die Angler schon jetzt, bevor ein Seeadler überhaupt da ist, sich durch derlei Verschwörungstheorien als ausgesprochene "Feinde des Seeadlers" outen (was Ansich schon paradox wäre), dann kann man es am Schluß den Naturschützern und der Politik auch nicht übel nehmen, wenn sie versuchen die "Feinde des Seeadlers" (also die Angler) aus seinen Siedlungsgebieten zu entfernen. Verdient hättens die Angler nicht anders.

Hier noch ein Link für das thema Tellerrand:

http://www.projektgruppeseeadlerschutz.de/

Ich empfehle allen Kormorangeschädigten folgende Seite unter dem obigen Link:
=> Informationen => Wissenswertes zur Biologie => Seeadler fressen Kormorane

Bitte alle Leser danach ihre Emotionen die sie beim Lesen hatten hier posten:q

By the way:Ich meine gehört zu haben, das bisher alle Versuche, durch Abschußgenehmigungen die Kormoranbestände zu dezimieren, gescheitert sind. Schoss man 50 ab, waren ein paar Monate später 100 neue da. Alternative Methoden sind also gefragt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*



> Fakt ist, das die Menschheit sich zu Tode vermehrt. Danach wird sich die Natur wieder erholen.


So sehe ich das auch....


----------



## Wallerschreck (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

Aber was hilft uns kurzfristig weiter das Problem zu beseitigen bevor wir uns zu Tode vermehrt haben?
Ich sehe hier nur den Abschuss der konkurrenten (Kormorane) als einzige realistische Möglichkeit..oder aber wir müssen aufs Angeln verzichten, bzw. Fischwirte und Züchter müssen sich einen anderen Job suchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*



> Aber was hilft uns kurzfristig weiter das Problem zu beseitigen bevor wir uns zu Tode vermehrt haben?


Nichts


> oder aber wir müssen aufs Angeln verzichten, bzw. Fischwirte und Züchter müssen sich einen anderen Job suchen


Wenn weiterhin die spendensammelnden Schützerbrigaden mehr Gehör in der Öffentlichkeit finden, wirds wohl so oder so ähnlich kommen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

@admiral1

Offenbar hast Du nicht alles gelesen, bzw. nicht alles verstanden wie es gemeint war.

Nochmal, es geht darum das es absolut blödsinnig ist, irgendeine Tierart ansiedeln zu wollen wenn das Biotop dafür nicht die ausreichende Qualität hat, und dann noch aus dem Grund eine andere Art zu dezimieren. Ich hab hier nicht gelesen, dass irgendjemand die Seeadler verteufelt. 
Zuwanderung oder Rückkehr ist etwas anderes als Wiederansiedelung. Ersteres erfolgt aus eigener Kraft, weil ein Biotop sich weiter- oder zurückentwickelt hat und einer verdrängten Art wieder einen ausreichenden Lebensraum bietet. 
Genau diese differenzierte Sichtweise fehlt in vielen Köpfen selbsternannter Natur- und Tierschützer und führt zu hahnebüchenden Versuchen.
Ich weiß nicht sicher, ob der Seeadler dort vollkommen verschwunden war. Wenn es ein echtes Wiederansiedelungsprojekt war, dann ist es eine freudige, aber leider extrem seltene Ausnahme. Ob der Bestand langfristig gesichert ist, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.

Welche alternativen Wege zur Einschränkung des Kormoranbestandes schlägst Du vor ?

Ralf


----------



## J-son (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Welche alternativen Wege zur Einschränkung des Kormoranbestandes schlägst Du vor ?



Komplettes Fangverbot für die Fischindustrie, für mehrere Jahre.
So haben die Bestände im Meer die Möglichkeit sich zu erholen, und die Kormorane werden sich weitestgehend wieder auf die Küstengewässer zurückziehen.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## admiral1 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

@ralle - dann sorry, falls ich Dich missverstanden habe. Ich glaube, man muß es dem Adler selbst überlassen, wo ein geeignetes Biotop  für ihn ist. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass er sich irgendwo ansiedeln lässt, wo die Rahmenbedingungen nicht stimmen.

Eine große Kormoran-Kolonie scheint aber schonmal eine gute "Rahmenbedingung" zu sein, wenn ich dem Artikel bei den adlerschützern glauben darf. 

Ich habe keine Alternativen Methoden, ausser die Hoffnung, dass der Seeadler den übermässigen Kormoran-Populationen folgt und ein stückweit Gleichgewicht herstellt. Aber vielleicht gibt es ja auch noch andere natürliche Feinde, die man fördern könnte?


----------



## Wallerschreck (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*



J-son schrieb:


> So haben die Bestände im Meer die Möglichkeit sich zu erholen, und die Kormorane werden sich weitestgehend wieder auf die Küstengewässer zurückziehen.


 
Sorry wenn ich falsch liege, aber sind die Seelebenden Kormorane und die hier ansässigen denn nicht unterschiedliche Stämme?


----------



## J-son (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

Meines Wissens haben sich die bei uns in den Küstengebieten siedelnden Kormorane, mangels Futter in die Binnengewässer ausgebreitet.
Da Du mich kurz verunsichert hast, hab' ich grad nochmal nachgesehen, und nichts gefunden was auf etwas anderes hinweist.
Die auf den britischen Inseln beheimateten Kormorane sind eine andere Art als die bei uns heimischen, vielleicht meinst Du diese?

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Wallerschreck (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

Wäre möglich dass ich das verwechselt habe, ich hatte da was im Hinterkopf dass die Binnenlebenden Kormorane ein anderer Stamm sind und schon immer (wenn auch in wesentlich kleinerer Zahl) große Flüsse und Seen aufgesucht haben. Während die Seelebenden sich wirklich nur dort aufhalten. Vielleicht kommt ja noch ein Taxonom mit der ultimativen Erleuchtung


----------



## FoolishFarmer (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

ATOMROFL!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Vom Kormoran zur (humanen) Geburtenkontrolle! #r#r#r Aber volle Zustimmung - Recht haste damit! Nicht das jemand falsches von mir denkt.

Gibt es ne Nominierung für den Trööt des Jahres? Ich schlage diesen hier vor!!! :m


----------



## FoolishFarmer (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich falsch liege, aber sind die Seelebenden Kormorane und die hier ansässigen denn nicht unterschiedliche Stämme?


Nein, Du liegst falsch. Es gibt bereits Aufzeichnungen und Bilder aus dem 16. Jhd von Kormoranen in der Schweiz und in Bayern.
Die Art ist genetisch absolut identisch - keine Abspaltung!


----------



## MuggaBadscher (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

Ich werf mal noch was neues in die Runde, weswegen Abnahme des Fischbestandes.
Vor 20 bis 30 jahren war der bodensee ziemlich verdreckt.
das hat nun seine guten und schlechten seiten gehabt...
müsste eigentlich jeder wissen der den kurs zur fischereiprüfung gemacht hat.
1. die fische vermehren sich um einiges mehr da viel mehr nahrung vorhanden war...
--> die berufsfischer hatten sehr große fänge
2. das gewässer war gefärdet.. also kurz vorm umkippen...

heutzutage ist die wasserqualität um einiges verbessert worden, aufgrund der vielen Kläranlagen.
nun gibt es weniger nahrung für die fische
es werden weniger fische
--> die berufsfischer fangen weniger 


hab das alles von meiner biolehrerin und klingt auch ziemlich logisch.
das genau gleiche war bei uns am neckar...
kann die abnahme der fischbestände nicht auch zum teil daher sein da die flüsse sauberer sin ???
also zusätzlich zu den 2-beinigen und den "normalen" Kormoranen?

Christian


----------



## gründler (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

hi mal ein gutes Beispiel von vor 2J. 
Mein Vater und Bruder Jagen in einem Revier mit ca 3000 durchziehenden und zeitweise auch länger bleibenden Komoranen.
Ein Antrag auf Dezimierung haben die Pächter vor 2J.gestellt,darauf hin kam ein Schreiben mit einer besichtigung des zu bejagten Reviers.5 Herren vom Naturschutzbund und anderen Staatsdienern zählten im Revier die Schwarze Pest
Es wurden ca 1000 Komorane in 3Std gezählt.

Und nun Kommt der Hammer.Nach ca 2 Monaten kam ein Brief.
Es wurden genau 5 Jungvögel in einer Jagdsaison zum Abschuß freigegeben.Diese dürfen aber nur mit Kugel geschossen werden,kein Schrott und keine bleihaltige Munition.
Soviel zum Thema Abschuß Erlaubnis


----------



## J-son (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*



MarxderAnfänger=) schrieb:


> Ich werf mal noch was neues in die Runde, weswegen Abnahme des Fischbestandes.
> Vor 20 bis 30 jahren war der bodensee ziemlich verdreckt.
> das hat nun seine guten und schlechten seiten gehabt...
> müsste eigentlich jeder wissen der den kurs zur fischereiprüfung gemacht hat.
> ...



Ist definitiv zutreffend, hab' erst vor Kurzem einen Zeitungsartikel in unserer "Badischen Zeitung" gelesen...ist zwar ein Käsblatt, aber die gehen sehr weit ins Detail wenn's um Landwirtschaft und Natur geht.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> ATOMROFL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Naja, das liegt doch auf der Hand !

Schau, das Problem ist doch folgendes:

Kormoran, Mensch und Fisch teilen sich einen Biotop. Jetzt hat der Mensch den Biotop so an seine Bedürfnisse angepasst, dass er jede Menge Fische fangen kann. Doch leider kriegt das der blöde Kormoran spitz und frisst sich den Wanst voll, macht Liebe wie verrückt und vermehrt sich ungebremst. Anstatt jetzt aber die Kormorane abzuballern, könnte man ja auch den Bestand an Mensch ausdünnen. Die Folge wäre zunächst ein noch größeres Paradies für den Kormoran, da sein unmittelbarer Futterkonkurrent Mensch im Bestand abnimmt. Daraus folgt aber zwangsläufig, dass der Bedarf an Fisch für die Gattung Mensch zurückgeht, immer mehr Gewässer brach liegen, bzw. nicht mehr bewirtschaftet werden. Das wiederum bringt den schwarzen Vogel arg ins Schwitzen. Die Kormoraninnen haben keine Lust mehr auf Sex, weil der Kormoraner nicht genug zu beißen anbringt. Folglich geht auch die Population der Kormorane zurück. Als letztes Stadium explodiert nun der Fischbestand, weil weder Mensch noch Kormoran Bestandsdrückend eingreifen.
Die Fische reiben sich die Flossen und freuen sich auf ein sorgloses Leben.

Und genau das ist der Moment in dem ich mich wieder auftauen lasse und nach Herzenslust angeln gehe. 

Ralf

PS: Das war Ironie


----------



## Patrick S. (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Naja, das liegt doch auf der Hand !
> 
> Schau, das Problem ist doch folgendes:
> 
> ...


 
Deine Ironie in Ehren, aber ganz so abwägig klingt deine Ironie nicht...
Wir meckern immer alle auf die Kormorane umher ( Ok ich zähle mich auch dazu ) aber woher passieren eigentlich solche Unstimmigkeiten in der Natur. Und da gibt es denke ich mal nur eine Antwort...von uns Menschen.


----------



## J-son (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Sündenböcke für Fischer und Angler (NABU)*

|good:


----------

